# New to the forum + help with board setup



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey whats up all, just wanted to introduce myself and also ask for some help on buying a board setup.
I'm from the UK and I'm new to the forum but not new to riding. I've been boarding since '06 ish but never really went that often, maybe 6 times not including snowdomes and fake snow.

I've finally saved up enough money to buy a board, and am going boarding in a few weeks, but I want to make sure that everything is fine before I screw something up. I mostly ride park (jumps, grabs, and a bit of jibbing) and don't really care for freeride too much, but it would be good to have the option when needed, so I thought that a decent board choice might be the Forum Destroyer Doubledog 2012, it sounds like it has everything I need;

I'm about 5 foot 7 and 127lbs (in regular clothing) so should I go with a 152 or a 148 size board?

As for the bindings I thought maybe the Rome 390 BOSS as they sound like they're pretty solid for park and I've heard good things about them, and for the boots I'm not sure yet as I'll have to buy them in a shop to try them out, but if anyone has a suggestion for them that would be sweet.
What do you guys think about this, is this a good choice for my style?
Cheers, Deanoce


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Have you actually felt and flexed the board? The destroyer is pretty stiff for a park board. Youngblood would be a better choice if you don't plan on much other than park....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, I ride flows but my son has been riding Burton mission, customs and cartels for 6 years. I just got him the 390 boss with canted footbeds and he loves them.


----------



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, that was quick :thumbsup: I haven't checked the board out in person yet, there are pretty much no snowboard shops around me, and all the ones that are don't stock most forum boards. The youngblood was the first one I considered actually, I'll likely go with the youngblood at this rate.
That's sweet, sounds like the romes are the likely choice aswell.
Do you have any idea which size board I should get, still have no clue and don't want to mess up.
Thanks alot man


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I have 390's (not boss) and love them. If your riding mostly park you might want the 148, your pretty light and not that tall. That setup looks decent for what your after, I think you would enjoy it. 32 makes nice boots.


----------



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

Casual said:


> I have 390's (not boss) and love them. If your riding mostly park you might want the 148, your pretty light and not that tall. That setup looks decent for what your after, I think you would enjoy it. 32 makes nice boots.


Thanks mate, I am still 16 though so should I take the fact that I might grow some more into consideration?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you like taking bigger jumps? If so I would venture on to the larger board or even a 154 since the season is ending and next year you will only be taller and bigger being in a growing time frame of life... your long enough to throw the bigger board in a park to. Overall the 152 would be good though since your so light.


----------



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

Argo said:


> Do you like taking bigger jumps? If so I would venture on to the larger board or even a 154 since the season is ending and next year you will only be taller and bigger being in a growing time frame of life... your long enough to throw the bigger board in a park to. Overall the 152 would be good though since your so light.


Do you think a would there be much noticable difference in the 152 and 154 in a park though, e.g. grabs and spins?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes absolutely, 152 is a good choice for a growing rider and as Argo said, you will be more comfortable at higher speeds and off bigger jumps. He is a smart man, so you listen to him.


----------



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

Casual said:


> Yes absolutely, 152 is a good choice for a growing rider and as Argo said, you will be more comfortable at higher speeds and off bigger jumps. He is a smart man, so you listen to him.


Great, So I guess I'm going with a 152 Forum Youngblood Doubledog, A large pair of 390 Boss' for uk size 10, and I still have to find the boots at a shop.
Thanks alot you two.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

No worries bro, please report back after your trip in two weeks and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Not too much difference in 154 or 152, the only resonance I recommended the 154, you're still growing and it would suck yo spend that kind of money on a board that's too small for next year when you will use it most


----------



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

Will keep posted about the trip, hopefully all goes well and there's still some pow.
Yeah, it would be a shame if it was too small when the new season starts up.
Cheers again guys


----------



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay, so I'm ordering the board now, just to make sure the 154 won't be too big for my weight and height at the moment?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son is 5'2" @ 12 and can ride, pipe, rails and 40' jump lines with a 151....

Here is his current ride. I got it for him for next season but let him ride it already, I cant hold out that long.....


----------



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

Argo said:


> My son is 5'2" @ 12 and can ride, pipe, rails and 40' jump lines with a 151....


Nice one, sorry if i'm being too thorough, but I just need to make sure before I spend £250.
Cheers mate

By the way, envious of all of you over in America being able to shred mountains so close


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

he has this one too... its a 144 strictly for street type riding, jibs, pressing, rails/boxes and small jumps even though he hits the bigger ones with it too. My wife is next to him in this picture, she rides a 144 also and is 5'2" too. 








Just remember that the rockered boards are a slight learning curve and the double dog will also have a slight learning curve. you will have to give it a day to get used to it.


----------



## Deanoce (Mar 20, 2012)

You have an awesome family, dude, your son is so lucky to have parents who both ride and help him out


----------

